# Delta 24" 1937 mod# 1200 vintage Scrollsaw information needed.



## Danow (Jan 6, 2021)

I have an old Delta 24" 1937 Model 1200. I would like information on it. Worth? , whether to restore or not, and how to use it properly. It was my grandads. It is in pretty good shape except for rust here and there. I have used it within the last 2 years and it worked fine. The motor needs to have the power cord replaced and I would like to go through it and make it like new. I am not sure how to set tension on it or use it correctly. I have found and downloaded the manual for it so I have that now. Still would like to know if I should restore it.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

First stop should be vintagemachinery.org

They have lotsa delta manuals of all ages. They also have invaluable advice on restoring old machinery.

What don't have and won't provide is any valuation.

Good luck! Be sure to post any progress on the restoration of this machine - I love to watch old arn being restored.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Still would like to know if I should restore it.
> - Danow


Yes

Cheers,
Brad


----------

